# Cut Up Some Walnut Today



## Norm192 (Jan 20, 2014)

Picked up this 21' walnut log last summer and finally got around to processing it today. Cut it into three 7' logs and slabbed it all 2" thick. The widest boards are just under 17" wide.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2014)

Sweet! How far apart are the stickers on that stack? I've never dried wood that way, but I would have thought they'd need to be closer together.


----------



## Norm192 (Jan 20, 2014)

About 5' apart. If I had cut it thinner I definitely would have added another row of stickers. I have to make some room in storage, soon, and move it. When I do I'll probably use three stickers per board.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 20, 2014)

I second what doc is saying. You should have the stickers closer together to min warpage. Nice wood keep it that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 20, 2014)

stickers are best utilized every 12-16" regardless of thickness. Nothing i mill will get anything less than that. Any literature i have ever read on the subject has given the same advice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2014)

Probably overstating the obvious here but just to reinforce what others have said your stickers should never be less than about 16" apart and with thinner stock + hard to dry species (that move a lot) 12" is preferred. You should resticker them pronto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Norm192 (Jan 20, 2014)

Restacking with more stickers starting tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 21, 2014)

wow, that is some beautiful walnut. It sucks to see something that you really want but know you can not get it shipped across the line :(


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2014)

All these lines are kinda silly come to think of it. I think they should apply to everything except cellulose commerce.


----------

